# Chinese Trains outside of China



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

For the last two decades, China began to grow exponentially. It is quite interesting to look closely at the new train industry that was developed, among them the CSR and CNR corporations. They also began to export the new infraestructure to the rest world, like the case of the countries who already had a rail infraestructure and those where it was built from the ground like some countries of Africa.

So I will start the thread with the new chinese trains who came to Argentina, more specifically with the trains of Buenos Aires and surroundings suburbs:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

very good :cheers:


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

New Zealand has the *DL class* diesel locomotives. These were designed and built by Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock, but have a German MTU diesel engine. 


DL class by sth475, on Flickr


----------



## ourcity (Jul 8, 2015)

Japanese trains are better than China.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

In *Buenos Aires*: the new trains of the *Roca Line* (mixed on the video with the old ones), brought from China


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

Chinese slow speed trains have improved in quality over the years. They have learned, starting from their CK series of trains exported to Namibia, Malaysia, NZ and now Argentina.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

China will have a job exporting high speed trains anywhere. Too many patent infringement issues.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Made-in-China train delivered to Macedonia 

The first advanced multiple-unit train exported from China to Europe has been delivered to Skopje, the capital of Macedonia, according to manufacturer Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd. on Saturday.

The company, in central China's Hunan Province, is a subsidiary of China's high-speed rail (HSR) group CRRC Corp. Ltd.

Assembly and testing has now begun, said Chen Xihong, deputy chief engineer of Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive.

The train has three cars which can carry 280 passengers in total. Its design is in line with the most strict safety standards in Europe, said Chen.

Macedonia requires the trains to have a top speed of 140 km per hour. The train was developed to reach a maximum speed of 160 km per hour, to ensure safety and leave room for future speed increases, said Chen.

The train will run on a 215-km railway between Tabanovce in northern Macedonia and Gevgelija at the southern border with Greece.

The two countries reached an agreement on the purchase in June.




























http://www.china.org.cn/business/2015-10/31/content_36944000.htm


----------



## vytieubao (Dec 9, 2014)

So I will start the thread with the new chinese


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Chinese trains in the *Once Railway Station* (Sarmiento Line), Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The new chinese trains of the Roca Line who connect the city of Buenos Aires with Mar del Plata, also with a brand new rail infraestructure


----------



## Rainbow_DASH (Dec 23, 2014)

There's too many variables with china train companies (even though they are nominally under the same parent company, the CRCC) Zhuzhou and Sifang rolling stocks plants tend to produce decent trains while some others (especially Dalian rolling stock plant) tend to build subpar trains.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*San Martín Line*, Buenos Aires:


----------



## you477 (Dec 29, 2015)

For the last two decades, China began to grow exponentially. It is quite interesting to look closely at the new train industry that was developed, among them the CSR and CNR corporations. They also began to export the new infraestructure to the rest world, like the case of the countries who already had a rail infraestructure and those where it was built from the ground like some countries of Africa.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Mitre Line* at *Chinatown Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Buenos Aires from the new chinese trains of the Mitre Line:


----------



## shakil121 (Mar 9, 2016)

Simply amazing!


----------



## skytrt (Mar 11, 2016)

*new chinese trains*

chinese trains


----------



## izaiahnaash (Mar 31, 2016)

I think Japanese trains are better than China.


----------



## somepoppa (Apr 19, 2016)

to the goooooolden coast are they？


----------



## izaiahnaash (Mar 31, 2016)

Really Nice


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New chinese trains of the Sarmiento Line in Buenos Aires:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

izaiahnaash said:


> I think Japanese trains are better than China.


china is promoting their railway technology to the world with much cheaper price than japan made but similar level

many poor countries,especially many Africa, are best customers!


----------



## aofmaya002 (May 18, 2016)

thai trains


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Train of the San Martín Line, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From Chinatown (Belgrano R Station) to the San Fernando Station:


----------



## GeorgeS1 (Sep 7, 2017)

izaiahnaash said:


> I think Japanese trains are better than China.


Yes. As far as I know, Japanese trains are the best in the world


----------

